# Now that she's running great, now what?



## cymax (Apr 2, 2005)

Alright, so I think I have to replace the d-side window switch and the dang clock needs a full resolder, but other than that, where should I spend the dough next? I'm looking to keep her a sleeper for the most part so Suspension, tranny / clutch, and of course performance are the things I'm concerned with. Thanks all!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

all depends on what you wanna do..
suspension goodies and brakes are stuff I cover.. engine performance is a little bit of everything.. underdrive pulley, flywheel, good clutch, intake, exhaust, etc... check forums.maxima.org for ideas.


----------

